# Help! Can't perform search in Outlook 2007



## Tenmakk (Sep 26, 2007)

When I try this I get a message saying, "Instant search encountered a problem. Modifying your query may resolve this problem." 

I have no idea what to do about this, but I really need this search function. 

I'm kind of a newbie, so I don't exactly know what I'm doing, but I'm still relatively good with computers.

Thank you,
Brad


----------



## mozzacajun (Apr 1, 2008)

try this

http://www.msoutlook.info/question/47


----------



## Tenmakk (Sep 26, 2007)

This didn't fix the problem. It did show that there were problems with the .pst file and fixed them, but I still can't search. I also went to indexing clicked 'Restore Defaults' and rebuilt the whole index on my computer. Still no luck. Any suggestions on what to do?


----------

